# ياجماعة الخير ساعدونا في حساب تهوية المطابخ تكفون



## مهندس الشرقيه (21 يناير 2010)

عندي مطبخ مساحته 126 متر مربع

كيف احسب الـexhaust fan

والـ fresh air fan

وايضا الـ kitchen hood

المطبخ يحتوي انواع من الافران ومعدات الطبخ

ارجوكم لا تبخلون على اخوكم

بحثت في المنتدى ولم اجد معلومات وافيه ومتسلسله

للاسف انا اعمل مع مهندسين فلبينين عنصريين ومتحزبين

لاحرمكم الله الاجر والثواب


----------



## ابو شمس (22 يناير 2010)

اخي يتم حساب الـ kitchen hood بحيث تغطي مساحة الطباخات و الافران الموجودة و قد تحتاج اكثر من واحدة لو تباعدت المسافات بين الطباخات اما طريقة حساب المراوح للسحب و الدفع يمكنك الاطلاع علي الموضوع التالي و اتمني ان يفيدك كما افادني http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174975.html


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (22 يناير 2010)

اخي ابو شمس شكرا

واتمنى من الاخوه الافاده

لاحرمكم الله الاجر والثواب


----------



## mizo1745 (22 يناير 2010)

ازيك يا هندسة
حسب معلوماتى يتم تصميم المطابخ بحيث يكون الضغط بالسالب فى الحيز المطلوب تهويته ( المطبخ
) بنسبة 80 الى 20 %
يعنى احسب كمية الهواء المسحوب بمعدل تغيير لا يقل عن 10 مرات بالساعة وليكن كمية تساوى x
وبعدها تحسب كمية الهواء الفريش تساوى 0.8x
اما بخصوص الهود فاحسب على اساس السرعة (مش فاكر كام بصراحة)على وش الهود ولا تنسى ان الهود بيكون له فريش وعادم مستقل عن تهوية المطبخ وحاول تجيب كتالوج اى شركة للهودات حتلاقى طريقة حساب الهود والمرواح حقه
مع تحياتى اخوك اسلام الجعفرى


----------



## الدكة (22 يناير 2010)

ارفق لك هذا الملف أتشاء الله يفي بالغرض


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (22 يناير 2010)

اخوي الدكه الملف عندي

ولكن احتاج الى حسابات كامله

شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (23 يناير 2010)

تكفووووووووووووووون يابش مهندسين


----------



## ابو شمس (23 يناير 2010)

اخي مهندس الشرقية ببساطة قوة مروحة السحب q متر مكعب بالساعة يمكن حسابها من المعادلة الاتية
q = c *l *h *s *3600
حيث :
C معامل =1 اذا كانت المدخنة تثبيت حائطي و =2 اذا كانت نظام جزيرة معلقة بالسقف 
l = طول المدخنة بالمتر
h= ارتفاع المدخنة بالمتر عن سطح الموقد
s= سرعة الهواء بالمتر / ثانية و يتم التعويض عنها ب 0.4 للخدمة المتوسطة او 0.5 للخدمة الشاقة مثل شواية الكباب 
اما مروحة هواء الفريش تكون قوتها 70 % من قوة السحب
هذة المعادلة خلاصة من تجربة كل الطرق و هي مجربة و ناجحة باذن الله


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يابو شمس

لكن اذا كانت المروحه مثبته في الـkitchen hood

مافهكت قصدك بمعلقه؟


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (24 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ابو شمس (25 يناير 2010)

تحياتي لك مهندس الشرقية لم اقصد المروح بالمعلقة انما
اقصد معلقة ان تكون kitchen hood نفسها معلقة بحيث يمكنك استخدامها من جوانبها الاربعة وهي تسمي ايضا island hood


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (25 يناير 2010)

اخوي ابو شمس بارك الله فيك

ولازلت في انتظار بقية الاخوه المهندسين
لاحرمكم الله الاجر


----------



## م.ابوغريب (25 يناير 2010)

*هدية للمنتدي*

_*هدية لاخي العزيز 
حسابات hood*__ بالتفصيل_


----------



## اراس الكردي (25 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (25 يناير 2010)

مهندس الحبيب ابو غريب

اسال الله ان يكتب اجرك ويرفع قدرك

استفدت ايما استفاده من هذا الملف

شكرا لك


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله للامانه النخوة الاسلامية ستبقى مستمرة ولك كل التحية والاحترام مهندس الشرقية وانا اريد علاج مشكلتك من ناحية اخري -لان الشباب بفضل الله ما قصروا- اقلك هو قلة مهندسين عرب حتى نلجا الى الهندوس والفلبين عبدة الشياطين ولكن انظمة وضعية لا يهمها لا مصلحة مسلمين او حالهم انما يهمهم توفير بعض النقود ...الخ
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## mboschi (26 يناير 2010)

عدد مرات تغيير الهواء تعتمد على الحيز المراد تهويته 
بالنسبة للمطابخ فهي : 

Air Changes = 10 ~ 20
CFM1 = Kitchen Volume (ft³)*Air Changes /60

يجب مراعاة عدد الأفران و كيفية توضع هذه الأفران من أجل اختيار hood مناسب.

أرجو زيارة الصفحة التالية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177342.html#post1478959

مع التمنيات بالتوفيق.


----------



## ابو شمس (2 فبراير 2010)

http://www.sdcounty.ca.gov/deh/food/pdf/publications_ventilationguideline.pdfجزاك الله خيرا م. ابو غريب و ارفق لكم الرابط التالي لتعم الافادة ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (3 فبراير 2010)

لحساب المروحة للمطبخ
a*h*ach/3.6
a:مساحة المطبخ 
h:ارتفاع المطبخ
ach: عدد مرات تغير الهواء وتؤخذ عادة 2
126*3*2/3.6=210l/s


----------



## eys199 (25 مايو 2010)

معادلة رائعة يا أخ أبو شمس

شكرا


----------



## ابو شمس (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم eys199


----------



## الهمكي (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزى الله خيرا كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أبو شمس وجزاك الله كل خير . وماذا عن حسابات الحمل الحراري للمعدات . وشكرا


----------



## ahmed ezz elarab (13 نوفمبر 2010)

راى المتواضع :
اولا تخش على الكود وتجيب عدد مرات تغير الهواء فى المطابخ وبعدين تعوض فى المعادلة دى 
v*36/60 * عدد مرات تغير الهواء فى الساعة = كمية الهواء المسحوب بالــــ c.f.m 
ملحوظة v حجم المطبخ بالمتر المكعب


----------



## mohamed bekheet 11 (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بعد حساب كمية الهواء المطلوبة للمروحة.
كيف يتم حساب Pressure static للمروحة 
نشكــــــــركم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ الدكة . وشكرا


----------



## hayderjasim (12 مايو 2013)

تسلم ياابو شمس رحم الله والديك


----------



## tarek seed (13 مايو 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق TC.rar
انشاء الله يفيدك هذا الملف فى المرفقات


----------



## kassemhmansour (16 أبريل 2015)

لدي دراسة الان عن تقدير حجم الطلب على مراوح التهوية بالسعودية ، فما هي الشركات الكبرى المتخصصة في هذا المجال؟ وفقكم الله
قاسم منصور
استشاري الدارسات و تطوير و تخطيط الاعمال​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (21 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني وجزاكم خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (27 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وفي مجهودكم


----------



## المعصراوي 2000 (28 أبريل 2015)

ممكن ترجع لكتاب الدكتور صبري سعيد باب التهويه فهو شافي كافي المرجع العلمي تصميم وتنفيذ اعمال التكيف المركزي


----------

